
Could an Industrial Prehuman Civilization Have Existed on Earth Before Ours? - okket
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/could-an-industrial-prehuman-civilization-have-existed-on-earth-before-ours/
======
bryanrasmussen
Ok so far enough back no fossilized tools, but if the civilization was like
ours then would it consider leaving stuff for the future - building
repositories of knowledge that would survive a longer time. But probably those
'long range' memorials are not long range enough for the geologic times
involved - so my question is, is there a memorial/repository of knowledge we
could build that would have a good chance of surviving and being understood as
a repository of knowledge until the next civilization?

~~~
briansbum
Like it says at the end of the article, our best bet is probably to throw it
on the moon. Nothing really happens there compared to Earth.

~~~
bryanrasmussen
hmm, didn't see that part although I thought I read pretty closely this time.
Maybe Coca-Cola should be written on the moon, at any rate something
unmistakable. Although one problem with having it on the moon is you have to
get there to get any benefit.

